# Looking at a used trailer Monday



## fivecardstudpts (Jul 5, 2009)

I'm going Monday to look at a used trailer. I've bought new before, but buying used is new to me. Anything I need to ask? The ad is for an '89 Kingston. 2 horse, lights, paint and floor is new. 7'6" tall, 5'6" wide. No tack/dressing room really, but not to important. From the pictures it looks to be in very good shape. Asking price is $1950 obo. I don't know much about Kingston. Always had Hawk. Any tips, or even if the price seems to high? 
Thanks
Jessica
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Freemare (Jun 2, 2012)

Well the price sounds about right. But you need to look at it. You never know, they could say one thing and its not what was done. I bought a Tayler, 2 horse stright load. Has a tack area for two saddles. Super nice trailer. It just needed new paint. Other then that its like new. I payed 900 for it.


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

You'll need to check out: structural frame (also include axles) for rust, dents, breaks; floor for condition of wood looking out for rotting, damaged spots (assuming it's wood - I'm not familiar with that make); lights (include wiring for visible frays, etc.) to make sure they're all working; brakes to make sure working; tires for overall wear and unevenness of wear; maintenance history that is known. If you can swing it, it's always good to take a little test drive with your tow vehicle to see how it pulls.

I think the asking price is about right for that year but don't know where it's located so that may or may not be a factor.

Good luck.


----------

